
Ask HN: Companies with Remote Positions? - le-mark
I&#x27;m always on the lookout for companies that hire remote developers. I find that companies that once hired remote no longer do, and those that didn&#x27;t previously, currently do hire remote.<p>So, are you aware of any companies that do hire remote developers? Are there any online resources for this? For now, I&#x27;m not limiting to tech companies, but also considering Fortune 500&#x2F;100 type companies.
======
joenot443
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/) is a good place to start. While
there aren't a tonne of listings, I find them to be generally high quality and
"true" remote, not just positions with part-time remote options.

Searching 'remote developer' on Indeed with the location set to the US yields
tonnes of results. Lots of junk to sift through, but I've had some success.

------
dang
You'll find many in the monthly Who Is Hiring threads that are posted by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring).

------
hbcondo714
This list of 600 startups hiring remote positions was posted here on HN a few
months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019054)

------
projectileboy
It’s not common (yet), but remote work absolutely exists. Every month the Ask
HN: Who’s Hiring thread always has at least a few.

------
dbattaglia
My current employer is distributed, the majority of roles are remote.

[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering)

------
throwaway713824
Target used to hire some remote developers. Last time I checked their careers
page, looked like they no longer do. Or if they do it's not advertised as an
option.

------
guitarsteve
I think I found my current remote job on weworkremotely.com. We are still
hiring and still remote, seeq.com/about/careers.

